# دائرة طنين ب 48khz سهلة جدا !!! للهيدروجين



## الداخلية (9 نوفمبر 2008)

هل تصلح هذه الطريقة للصناعة دائرة طنين ب 48khz ?

1- نحظر جهاز لاسلكي للسيارة لاسلكية نفترض انه جهاز تردد السيارة هو 27MHZ
طبعا كل جهاز يسجل عليه قوة التردد
2- نفك الجهاز ورايحين نبدل القطعة المسؤلة عن هذا التردد وهي شكلها متطيلة ولونا فضي
ومكتوب عليها التردد !!
3- نحظر مودم الكمبيوتر العادي الي هو معروف عليه بتردد 48khz وبنحصل فيه القطعة المسؤلة عن التردد وكذالك نفس الشكل بالظبط ومكتوب عليها رقم التردد وهو 48khz
4- ناخذ القطعة من المودم ونركبها مكان القطعة الي فجهاز التحكم عن بعد للسيارة
5- بعدين نركب الجهاز ونلف السلك الي هو تبع الريموت على الخلية ونشغله
يا ترى هل يعطينا النتيجة المطلوبة ؟؟ مع العلم انه التردد يتغير حسب القطعة !!!
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## khaledkamal21 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم

مع احترامي الشديد لكلامك و اقتراحك و لكنها ليست بهذة السهولة

و أكرر يجب التفكير باسلوب مختلف عن ما نقلوه عن استخدام دائرة ستان ماير لانها ليست هي مفتاح اللغز

الذي اعتقد انه سيكون أسهل مما نفكر فية

و لنفكر من النهايه للبدايه اي بطريق عكسي

و نطلب العون من الله القادر علي كل شئ

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

أخيكم 

خالد

.


----------



## الداخلية (10 نوفمبر 2008)

khaledkamal21 قال:


> الاخ الكريم
> 
> مع احترامي الشديد لكلامك و اقتراحك و لكنها ليست بهذة السهولة
> 
> ...


 
بالفعل اقل حاجة نحاول نطور الطريقة اذا ستبعدنا اننا نخترع طريقة ثانية !!!!!!!!!

(( بحاول اضيف فلفل عسى يصير تفاعل قوي وباقل تكلفة للتيار )) :d :d :d :d


----------



## osame (30 يوليو 2009)

ووێن یا اخ؟؟؟؟ لازم توضحه‌ شویه‌


----------



## fagrelsabah (30 يوليو 2009)

osame قال:


> ووێن یا اخ؟؟؟؟ لازم توضحه‌ شویه‌


التردد هنا خاص اجهزة الشرطة المستخدمة بوزرات الداخلية 

ولها ترددات مختلفة ولكن الاخ الداخلية لم يتضح له ان تلك موجات لاسلكية التيار الكهربي لها اجزاء من الاف من المبير وذالك لاصدار اشارات لاسلكية واستقبالها من الاجهزة الاخرى 

وتحليل الماء يحتاج الى 
فولت مناسب 
تيار مناسب مع كمية الغاز المطلوبه 

تقطع للتيار الكهربي المار وهذا ما نقصده بتردد 50 ميجاهرتز او 20 كيلوهرتز 

ولكن الاساس هو الفولت والامبير 

وعهناك الكثير من المخترعين بعد ابحاث لسنوات توصلوا الى دوائر كهربية تنتج كميات كبيرة جدا من الغاز باقل كمية من الكهرباء ولكنهم احنفظوا ببرائة اختراعاتهم 


ومن خلال البحث والتجارب وجد ان افضل فولت لتحيل الماء بالسيارات هو 60 فولت ويتم تحول كهرباء السيارة من 12 فلت مستمر الى 60 فولت متردد بواسطة دائرة الترونية مخصصه لذالك وبعدها يتم التقويم انحصل على نصف الموجة الكهربية فقط ==
لنحصل على تيار كهربي مستمر بفولت عالي وتيار متذبذب لايتجاوز بضع الامبيرات وغاز يصل الى 50 لتر غاز دقيقة 
ويتم استخدام 10 لترات اثناء دوارن الحرك للسيارة على الواقف =بدون سير وتعبئة الفائض بواسطة مضخة الى خزان للغاز فى حقيبة السيارة ولاستخدامه على السرعات وعند ازدياد عدد لفات المحرك 

اتمنى ان اكون وضحت بعض الشئ


----------

